# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Do I need a builder/project manager?

## Dwyer

Hi all, 
I don't know if I need building approval and/or plans for any of these things in QLD. I've been to the Gold Coast City Council website but I still can't work it out and I'm in Canberra so I can't drop in. Thinking it might be easier to employ a builder/project manager I've found in the yellow pages who does small jobs to worry  about all that (rather than me hiring tradies only to find out I need approval first) but I wouldn't be able to give him a time frame as when we move depends on when we find work. Maybe you know the answers so I can forego the builder/project manager and spend it on plumbers. :Rolleyes:   
Our plan is to move late next year and live downstairs while upstairs is happening then do downstairs; so I'd rather have any approvals done beforehand so we're not living out of boxes in a confined space with two four year olds for too long.  :Shock:    Move kitchen to enclosed verandah which involves turning a window and external door into walls.Remove built ins between two bedrooms and just have a wall.(new built ins on other walls)Move toilet, clad in window, turn space plus about 1000mm into built ins for master and one other bedroom. Involves moving bedroom door up and extending wall.Remove linen closet backing onto bathroom so can use space to reshuffle bathroom area to fit in separate toilet which will mean moving shower and bath about 400mm and getting smaller bath.Remove lounge wall and put in glass sliding doors onto new deck.Get rid of weird ledge downstairs toilet is on (short people have to dangle their footsies  :Biggrin: ). I'm sure there's a reason for this but you can get lots of different toilets these days so hoping we can change this. It also looks dodgy as.
Really appreciate any help.

----------

